# 942 Daily schedule



## paco (Apr 28, 2005)

In my daily schedule I have shows that I or my grand children recorded months ago. I deleted them but they still show up. How can I remove those shows so they don't show up in the daily schedule. It's annoying to me.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Eliminate the timers themselves. 

Hit the dvr button twice till the schedule comes up . Select the show in the schedule ,when the screen pops up for options, timer, etc, select the timer button , then delete and that timer should be gone.


----------



## paco (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks Mike when I get home I will try that and let you know


----------



## paco (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Mike, happy 4th. Mike I tried what you suggested and the timers , dish pass, etc. showed but no options. I already deleted those programs showing in the daily schedule. I just would like the daily schedule not to show programs that I will never watch again. To me it's like a computer after a while you want to delete files you will never use. Hope you can help.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Paco - are you talking about your DVR list, rather than the Daily Schedule? If so, just select the items you want to delete and delete them. If you are talking about timers, from the Daily Schedule page, select the Timers option. Find the timer that is set to record the show that you don't want to record anymore, and delete it. That's all you have to do.


----------



## sfgtwsac (Jun 10, 2005)

Mark,

I have followed the above directions, but the timers for the old programs that still appear in the daily schedule have already been deleted. Nevertheless, the program still shows in the daily schedule. I should also mention that these events were also deleted from the DVR list. Should I hard or soft reboot? Or am I missing something.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yeah, I guess try rebooting...you deleted the timers, but they are still showing up to be recorded in the future in your daily schedule? Is that what you're saying?


----------



## sfgtwsac (Jun 10, 2005)

Mark, 

Thanks for getting back to me, I've been out of town. Let me explain a bit more about my problem. The daily schedule stretches back multiple days weeks, etc. The timers associated with programs recorded in the past are no longer present. Nevertheless, the programs continue to be listed in the daily schedule's past history listing. I simply cannot delete any old programs from the daily schedule.

But now I have more annoying daily schedule issues. For example, whenever I go to the daily schedule it starts on last Friday rather than the current day, more recent days are sometimes listed above and below last Friday. 

Further it constantly lists future programs even after the timer has been deleted for that program. So for example, I set it to record all the tour de france viewings. But then I decided I didn't want that because of the number of replays. So I deleted the "All" timer for the event. But it's still in the daily schedule. Moreover, it doesn't even show those entries as skipped, instead it continues to record the shows just like the timer was still active. When I investigated further by Turing to bring up the timer menu for the future recording that was still active (i.e., not skipped), all of the sudden it was list like a 100 tour de france entries, but I couldn't seem to delete them. Moreover, the program title information that normally appears above the timers was all gibberish. 

I've tried soft and hard rebooting without any luck. Thankfully, programs that are recorded on a single timer seem to record just fine. However, the interaction between the daily schedule and the timer system is totally bizarre. Dish needs to set up the software so that the daily schedule accurately reflects the timers, and the user needs complete control over the display of the daily schedule, just in case.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

OK, 2 things here now that I understand what you're seeing. First, you can't delete past timers from the DS listing. The history goes back 9 days, at which time they'll be purged from the list, but there's no way to remove them from the list yourself.

And, what you're running into now is the bug that others (including me) have seen. The workaround is to force a daily update 2 or 3 times in a row. I don't know why this works, but it has worked for many, many users. Pull up Menu-8-5. Set the update to happen 5 minutes from now. Put the 942 into standby and watch the screen. When the update kicks off, you'll see a diagnostics screen appear, and then the 942 will reboot. Once back, check your Daily schedule to see if it has back to normal. If not, repeat the process. Sometimes it'll be back after 2 passes through, other times it takes 3 passes.


----------



## sfgtwsac (Jun 10, 2005)

Mark,

Thanks. I'll give that a try tonight.

I should mention that my daily schedule had more than days in it I think, but I'll double check. I hadn't done an update as you described; so hopefully that will take care of it.


----------

